# Possible Next Round Opponent 2: Dallas Mavericks/Phoenix Suns



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Series tied 0-0*

Series Schedule

*Game 1:* at PHO - Preview
Mon, May 9 - 10:30 pm EDT
TV: TNT
*Game 2:* at PHO
Wed, May 11 - 10:30 pm EDT
TV: TNT
*Game 3:* at DAL
Fri, May 13 - 9:30 pm EDT
TV: ESPN
*Game 4:* at DAL
Sun, May 15 - TBA
**Game 5:* at PHO
Wed, May 18 - TBA
TV: TNT
**Game 6:* at DAL
Fri, May 20 - TBA
TV: ESPN
**Game 7:* at PHO
Sun, May 22 - TBA
* - If necessary



*Playoff Stat Comparisons*​*

Rebounds:
Dallas Mavericks- 41.3
Phoenix Suns- 43

Assists:
Dallas Mavericks- 17.1
Phoenix Suns-23.8

Steals:
Dallas Mavericks- 7.0
Phoenix Suns- 4.8

Points For:
Dallas Mavericks- 100.3
Phoenix Suns- 113.8

Points Against:
Dallas Mavericks- 97.6
Phoenix Suns- 102.8*​


*Current Game:* Monday, May 9th, 2005, 9:30 [Central] @ Phoenix
*Dallas Mavericks- 0
Phoenix Suns- 0*​


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im not sure who to go far. if mavs win, we will have a little bit more tougher time on the offense but we would have hca. if the suns win we probaly will match up better and were deeper but they would have hca. i think i will wait till tonights gm to say who i want to win the series but i think suns will win in in 6 or 7
either way i think spurs can take who ever comes out of this series


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I picked Phoenix in 6. I've heard all of the "Dallas plays defense" stuff lately, but their defense is going to kill them against Phoenix. 


Dallas is my 2nd favorite team, and Dirk is my favorite non-Spur player, so I want to see them win, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

By the way, Phoenix mopped the floor with Dallas tonight. That's 5 straight playoff wins for Phoenix. Whether you want to believe it or not, they are for real.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i picked phoenix in 6... i want the spurs to play suns. it'll be a great series.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

I have to admit that I voted on this after seeing Game 1. I have been really busy with finals crap, so I just saw the poll.


But after seeing Game 1, there really appears to be no way that Dallas gets more than 1 game this series. I understand that Dallas played a terrible game last night, but Phoenix just looks like way too much for them. Dallas has no one to stop Amare Stoudemire, as much as that baffles me, and I think Phoenix just puts too much pressure on Dallas on the offensive end. I am now starting to realize some of the claims of Phoenix's best defense being their offense. Dallas simply looked frightened at all times last night. Not good times for Mavs fans.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

dallas had no transition d, they looked tired and had bad shot selection, thats how they lost and i dont think they can change most of it so i picked phnx in 6


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Phoenix sweep. I hate Cuban. Such a spoiled whiner.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nephets said:


> Phoenix sweep. I hate Cuban. Such a spoiled whiner.


Me too. But I love Dirk and Avery more than I hate Cuban.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I love Cuban. I think he's great for the game, and the ultimate basketball fan. He really does know what he is talking about. I love Avery even more.

However, that being said, and after seeing Game 1, I think this will be a 6 game series, in favor of Phoenix. Amare is just too good for anyone on Dallas to guard, and the Suns are just as talented on offensive as the Mavs. The only advantage Dallas has on them is defense(by less of a margin than many believe), but this is going to be a run-n-gun series, and half-court defense will not come into play much.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Dallas stole home court advantage early this morning, tieing the series 1-1. And people actually voted for a sweep :nonono:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Dallas is too good of a team to get swept. There was no chance in hell Phoenix was going to beat them 4 straight. 


Anyway, Dallas really has a shot at winning this series with Joe Johnson expected to miss at least 2 games. That's a very tough break for Phoenix, because he's a versatile scorer and one of their best perimeter defenders.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Dallas played a very good game, but the only won by 2. The Suns didn't play considerably well, and I wasn't impressed with the Mavs too much in this game. They caught a nice break, b/c Joe Johnson is out for a bit, but they will still have to play as good as they did last night or better to have a shot to win this series.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I don't want to vote or even think about it , I want us to get rid of Seattle before . In my opinion , talking of a possible next opponent while we have not yet defeated Seattle is kind of pretentious . There is still a long way to go before we can start to speculate on this issue . I somehow think that it could jinx us .


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ballstorm said:


> I don't want to vote or even think about it , I want us to get rid of Seattle before . In my opinion , talking of a possible next opponent while we have not yet defeated Seattle is kind of pretentious . There is still a long way to go before we can start to speculate on this issue . I somehow think that it could jinx us .





This thread was started before the Spurs/Sonics series I believe, so it's not like we won Game 5 and now we are preparing for the next opponent. 




Anyway, if we play Phoenix in the Western Conference Finals, we're going to have some serious trouble with the pick-and-roll. We're having a hard time defending a pick-and-roll with Luke Ridnour and Jerome James, so what are we going to do with Nash and Amare? Again, I'm not suggesting that the Spurs are going to automatically win this series against Seattle, rather it's just a "what if" scenario.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i dont know why our defense is not as good latley, mybe were taking the sonics to lightly but when we face phnx or dallas we have to and we will step it up. im not worried about defending the pick in role for the nxt round as i am for this series. i think we think of most of the sonics as scrubs so we dont defend them as well as we could or should, but i think we respect the suns more so we will play better d.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Phoenix is up 3-2 after their win last night. 



This has been one helluva series thus far. Both teams just keep going back-and-forth. Game 6 is in Dallas on Friday.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think Phoenix wins in 7, but I'd rather play Dallas. Dirk has sucked all playoffs long, and without him performing at his best, they look a lot less dangerous than the Nash/Amare combo.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Dallas becomes my favorite team in the world for a day. I really don't have a preference in the Western Conference Finals, but I want Dallas to win so they can extend the series and give Duncan some time to heal that ankle. We won't beat anybody from here on out if Duncan isn't 100%.


----------



## Rique (May 12, 2004)

yeah, I'm rooting for Dallas this game. Duncan definately needs the rest. Hopefully it wasn't anything major. Anyhow as for the two teams, who do you think the Spurs match up best against? I was thinking Phoenix before Dirks latest slump but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Rique said:


> yeah, I'm rooting for Dallas this game. Duncan definately needs the rest. Hopefully it wasn't anything major. Anyhow as for the two teams, who do you think the Spurs match up best against? I was thinking Phoenix before Dirks latest slump but now I'm not so sure.




Playing Dallas is going to be very similar to playing Seattle, but without the physicality. That would probably be a better matchup than playing against Phoenix, since Seattle killed us on the pick-and-roll, and we all know Phoenix would massacre us with that play.



Either way though, it doesn't really matter, because I think we can beat both teams. It doesn't matter what team wins the series, but it does matter that Dallas wins tonight.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya im going for dallas tonight so we can get more rest then them, i will be glad for couple of days of no gms and observation of the suns and dallas series.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Looks like the majority was rite, Phoenix won 130-126 tonight. There goes our chances of a little break. I hope Timmy's ganna be alrite.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

That was an amazing game tonight. I wanted Dallas to win to get us a couple of extra days of rest, but I pretty much knew that Phoenix was coming out alive in this series. 



Steve Nash is freaking unbelievable. He makes Tony Parker look like Charlie Ward.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Don't forget about how Tony blows bye Nash. With Nazar, Bob, and TD, the Spurs match up well with the Suns front line. This series will be unpredicable.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> That was an amazing game tonight. I wanted Dallas to win to get us a couple of extra days of rest, but I pretty much knew that Phoenix was coming out alive in this series.
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Nash is freaking unbelievable. He makes Tony Parker look like Charlie Ward.


What are you talking about? Tony matches up very well against Nash when they play.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> What are you talking about? Tony matches up very well against Nash when they play.





What I'm talking about is not Nash vs. Parker head-to-head, but just in how dominant Nash looked against Dallas. He made Parker look like Charlie Ward, which is an exaggeration, but the purpose was to say how much more of an impact Nash has than Parker.


----------

